# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 97

## Mohammad113

سلام

من الان دوم دبیرستان هستم و در مدرسه نمونه دولتی درس میخونم. ( رشته م تجربی هست ) 

میخواستم از همین امسال شروع کنم و برای کنور درس بخونم و یه رتبه ی عالی کسب کنم

به نظرتون از کجا شروع کنم؟

چه درس هایی تست حل کنم، چه درسایی رو کار کنم

در ضمن من زیست و شیمی م هم کمی ضعیف هست

اگه هم کسب بتونه یه برنامه عالی برام بریزه که هم تو مدرسه موفق بشم هم تو کنکور به پیام خصوصی بفرسته و قیمت رو ارسال کنه

معدل نوبت اولم 18.44 شد ( زیست 12 شدم ) و به خاطر همین زیست 1 نمره از معدلم کم شد

همچنین اگه کسی یه برنامه ریزی موفق برای کنمور میشناسه ، بهم بگه

منتظر جواب هاتون هستم.. :Yahoo (3):

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohammad113


سلام

من الان دوم دبیرستان هستم و در مدرسه نمونه دولتی درس میخونم. ( رشته م تجربی هست ) 

میخواستم از همین امسال شروع کنم و برای کنور درس بخونم و یه رتبه ی عالی کسب کنم

به نظرتون از کجا شروع کنم؟

چه درس هایی تست حل کنم، چه درسایی رو کار کنم

در ضمن من زیست و شیمی م هم کمی ضعیف هست

اگه هم کسب بتونه یه برنامه عالی برام بریزه که هم تو مدرسه موفق بشم هم تو کنکور به پیام خصوصی بفرسته و قیمت رو ارسال کنه

معدل نوبت اولم 18.44 شد ( زیست 12 شدم ) و به خاطر همین زیست 1 نمره از معدلم کم شد

همچنین اگه کسی یه برنامه ریزی موفق برای کنمور میشناسه ، بهم بگه

منتظر جواب هاتون هستم..


برادر عزیز خودت داری زمینه کلاهبرداری رو فراهم میکنی
خودتون جواب خودتون  رو دادین , سعی کنید بیشتر وقت تون رو بذارین روی همون زیست و شیمی که خودتون هم فرمودین ضعف دارین ,اون هم نه بصورت تستی,تسلط تون رو به کتاب درسی افزایش بدین*

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام
> 
> من الان دوم دبیرستان هستم و در مدرسه نمونه دولتی درس میخونم. ( رشته م تجربی هست ) 
> 
> میخواستم از همین امسال شروع کنم و برای کنور درس بخونم و یه رتبه ی عالی کسب کنم
> 
> به نظرتون از کجا شروع کنم؟
> 
> چه درس هایی تست حل کنم، چه درسایی رو کار کنم
> ...


سلام خدمت شما
شما میتونی از تابستان سال دوم (اگه زیاد عجله نداری)شروع کنی به جمع بندی
فعلا سعی کن کتابارو خلاصه کنی و تکالیف و تشریحی کار کنی =برای معدل
شما میتونی تو یکی از موسسه ها ثبت نام کنی که راحت تر باشی
از همین الانم برای جمع کردن منابع زیاد عجله نکن چون کتابا تغییر میکنن
سعی کن فعلا تحقیق کنی و اطلاعات لازمو کسب کنی که در آخر بهترین منابع با کمتریم هزینه رو جمع آوری کنی
برای زیست شما هم بگم که دلیل ضعیف بودنتون چیست؟نمیفهمی؟کمک اموزشی نداری؟یا....
نوبت اول که تموم شد ایشالله بچسب نوبت دوم
بهترین برنامه ریز خودتی به شرطی که بلد باشی و قواع رو کامل بدونی اگه نمیتونی از مشاور  استفاده کن
اگه میخوای نتیجه خوبی بگیری حتما یه موسسه با مشاور خوب گیر بیار

اینها هم میتونه کار ساز باشه
...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتر برنامه ریزی:::...
..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...مراحل خواندن و مرورهای مهم:::..
..:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...
برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95 ... مشاور نیاز نیست ...

موفق باشی سوالی بود در خدمتم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## zahra_sba

هیکس بهتر از خودتون نمی تونه براتون برانامه ریزی کنه 
شما الان تمام تمرکزتونو بزارید روی درس هایی که ضعیف هستید از الان که اول راه هستید ضعفاتونو برطرف کنید 
و پایتونو قوی کنید بیشتر تشریحی کار کنید و کتاب درسی ملاک باشه بعد میتونید در کنارشون وقت کردید کمی هم تست بزنید فقط هم برای اشنایی با تست ونحوه سوالات

----------


## Mohammad113

> سلام خدمت شما
> شما میتونی از تابستان سال دوم (اگه زیاد عجله نداری)شروع کنی به جمع بندی
> فعلا سعی کن کتابارو خلاصه کنی و تکالیف و تشریحی کار کنی =برای معدل
> شما میتونی تو یکی از موسسه ها ثبت نام کنی که راحت تر باشی
> از همین الانم برای جمع کردن منابع زیاد عجله نکن چون کتابا تغییر میکنن
> سعی کن فعلا تحقیق کنی و اطلاعات لازمو کسب کنی که در آخر بهترین منابع با کمتریم هزینه رو جمع آوری کنی
> برای زیست شما هم بگم که دلیل ضعیف بودنتون چیست؟نمیفهمی؟کمک اموزشی نداری؟یا....
> نوبت اول که تموم شد ایشالله بچسب نوبت دوم
> بهترین برنامه ریز خودتی به شرطی که بلد باشی و قواع رو کامل بدونی اگه نمیتونی از مشاور  استفاده کن
> ...


یعنی فقط تمرکرم رو کتاب درسی باشه؟

----------


## hldvlpln

> سلام
> 
> من الان دوم دبیرستان هستم و در مدرسه نمونه دولتی درس میخونم. ( رشته م تجربی هست ) 
> 
> میخواستم از همین امسال شروع کنم و برای کنور درس بخونم و یه رتبه ی عالی کسب کنم
> 
> به نظرتون از کجا شروع کنم؟
> 
> چه درس هایی تست حل کنم، چه درسایی رو کار کنم
> ...


فعلا کتاب درسی رو قروت بده کلمه به کلمه

----------


## RAHI

منم  شرایط استارترو دارم با ابن تفاوت که زیست و شیمیم عالیه و ریاضی و فیزیک مشکل دارم.دوم تجربی هستم.واقعا گاهی ادم نمیتونه برای خودش برنامه ریزی کنه من یک ساله ک سعی میکنم برنامه ریزی کنم ولی از هیچکدومسون نتیجه نگرفتم واقعا نیاز دارم یک نفر یه برنامه خوب برام بریزه.لطفا اگر کسی میتونه برنامه ریزی کنه که ترازم بالا بره به منم پ خ بده.الان میانگین ترازمحدود ۶۳۰۰.معدلم برام مهم نیست فقط تراز.
تو این تاپیک دوم تجربی با این حدود ترازنیست که بخواد با هم درس بخونیم؟

----------


## Mohammad113

> فعلا کتاب درسی رو قروت بده کلمه به کلمه


بعدش چیکار کنم؟

----------


## Mohammad113

> منم  شرایط استارترو دارم با ابن تفاوت که زیست و شیمیم عالیه و ریاضی و فیزیک مشکل دارم.دوم تجربی هستم.واقعا گاهی ادم نمیتونه برای خودش برنامه ریزی کنه من یک ساله ک سعی میکنم برنامه ریزی کنم ولی از هیچکدومسون نتیجه نگرفتم واقعا نیاز دارم یک نفر یه برنامه خوب برام بریزه.لطفا اگر کسی میتونه برنامه ریزی کنه که ترازم بالا بره به منم پ خ بده.الان میانگین ترازمحدود ۶۳۰۰.معدلم برام مهم نیست فقط تراز.
> تو این تاپیک دوم تجربی با این حدود ترازنیست که بخواد با هم درس بخونیم؟


من میتونم برنامه ریزی کنم اما نمیتونم بهش عمل کنم...

چیکار کنم؟؟؟!!

----------


## Pro

حتما با یک مشاور در ارتباط باشید ولی اجازه ندید که محصولات و سی دی هاشونو بهتون بندازن،فقط بگید برنامه ریزی و مشاوره میخوایم.

----------


## Saeed735

> سلام خدمت شما
> شما میتونی از تابستان سال دوم (اگه زیاد عجله نداری)شروع کنی به جمع بندی
> فعلا سعی کن کتابارو خلاصه کنی و تکالیف و تشریحی کار کنی =برای معدل
> شما میتونی تو یکی از موسسه ها ثبت نام کنی که راحت تر باشی
> از همین الانم برای جمع کردن منابع زیاد عجله نکن چون کتابا تغییر میکنن
> سعی کن فعلا تحقیق کنی و اطلاعات لازمو کسب کنی که در آخر بهترین منابع با کمتریم هزینه رو جمع آوری کنی
> برای زیست شما هم بگم که دلیل ضعیف بودنتون چیست؟نمیفهمی؟کمک اموزشی نداری؟یا....
> نوبت اول که تموم شد ایشالله بچسب نوبت دوم
> بهترین برنامه ریز خودتی به شرطی که بلد باشی و قواع رو کامل بدونی اگه نمیتونی از مشاور  استفاده کن
> ...



سلام بچه ها...دوستانی که ب پروف من سر میزنن حتما این 7 تا لینکی که میدمو کامل و به تریبی که گذاشتم بخونن....ممنون

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور... مرورهای مهم:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::... 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...

----------


## Mohammad113

> حتما با یک مشاور در ارتباط باشید ولی اجازه ندید که محصولات و سی دی هاشونو بهتون بندازن،فقط بگید برنامه ریزی و مشاوره میخوایم.


مشاور خوب میشناسید؟

----------


## Pro

پیغام خصوصی رو چک کنید.

----------


## Mohammad113

> پیغام خصوصی رو چک کنید.


من پیامی دریافت نکردم!

----------


## Pro

> من پیامی دریافت نکردم!


متاسفانه چون تازه ثبت نام کردم نمیتونم پیغام بفرستم.
با این شماره که در متن پنهان قرار میدم تماس بگیرید برای موسسه کنکور آسان است هست.
دقت داشته باش که این موسسه کلا شیاد هست و دی وی دی هاش مفت خدا نمیارزه.
فقط تماس بگیر بگو برنامه ریزی و مشاوره میخوام اگه گفتن دی وی دی بدیمو اینا اصلا قبول نکن و خداحافظی کن.


09121007965
محمد لطفی

----------


## Mahdiyeh313

> سلام
> 
> من الان دوم دبیرستان هستم و در مدرسه نمونه دولتی درس میخونم. ( رشته م تجربی هست ) 
> 
> میخواستم از همین امسال شروع کنم و برای کنور درس بخونم و یه رتبه ی عالی کسب کنم
> 
> به نظرتون از کجا شروع کنم؟
> 
> چه درس هایی تست حل کنم، چه درسایی رو کار کنم
> ...




سلام دوست عزیز 

از مشاور سعید بابایی کمک بگیرید.ایشون با نام  @Saeed735 در انجمن حضور دارند. :Yahoo (5): 

ایشون روشای بسیار کارآمدی برای مطالعه،مرورو تست زنی دروس دارن.و من نمونشو تا حالا ندیدم.توصیه میکنم حتما یه بار اونا رو با دقت بخونید.

روشهاشون برای کسب رتبه های برتر تهیه شده.ایشون مشاور بنده هم هستن و به من برنامه میدن.

برنامشون هم بسیار دقیق و حرفه ای هست.

روز اول که خواستن به من برنامه بدن کل روز ازم در مورد شرایط مطالعه و اهداف و توانایی مطالعاتی و...پرسیدند تا درمورد ویژگیهای مطالعاتیم آگاهی پیدا کنن.

و هر لحظه هم که شاگرداشون سوال داشته باشن برای پاسخگویی در دسترس هستن.

خلاصه اینکه کارشون حرف نداره و من از نحوه ی مشاوره دادنشون خیلی راضیم. :Yahoo (100): 

موفق باشید دوست عزیز :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ASkonkur

> متاسفانه چون تازه ثبت نام کردم نمیتونم پیغام بفرستم.
> با این شماره که در متن پنهان قرار میدم تماس بگیرید برای موسسه کنکور آسان است هست.
> دقت داشته باش که این موسسه کلا شیاد هست و دی وی دی هاش مفت خدا نمیارزه.
> فقط تماس بگیر بگو برنامه ریزی و مشاوره میخوام اگه گفتن دی وی دی بدیمو اینا اصلا قبول نکن و خداحافظی کن.


دوست عزیز...خلاف قوانین انجمن هست که شماره بذارین...کسی که بخواد دی وی دی به ادم بفروشه قطعا مشاور خوبیم نیست...این رو مطمن باشین....الان ایشون زنگ بزنن به طرف و بگن فقط به من مشاوره بده که نمیشه...اونا همش سعی دارن دی وی دیشونو بفروشن.برنامه ریزشونم براساس دس وس دی هاست...ایشون بهتره گیر همچین موسساتی نیفتن...

----------


## A.Z

> سلام من الان ...


یاد جوونیام افتادم :Yahoo (4): ...هعــی..... :Yahoo (12): 
از من میشنوی،فعلاً تشریحی رو خیلی عالی کار کن! دوم در حد تشریحی کافیه.اگر هم احیاناً خواستی تستی هم کار کنی فقط بیا روی اختصاصیا...مثلاً زیست.خواستی میتونی زیست رو پیش خوانی هم بکنی.خیلی خوبه اگه تونستی عملی کن.
اصلاً هم سمت موسسات کلاه برداری نظیر کنکور آسان است و... نرو!! به هیچ وجه
یک جلسه مشاور تلفنی با افشار بگیر.یا اگه خواستی تو سایتش کامنت بزار جواب میده.(alirezael.ir) 
اینم بهت بگم که برنامه ریزی فقط یه سری اصول داره.که تناه کافیه اونا رو رعایت کنی...بقیه کار تجربه است! خودت که بیای تو خطش راه میفتی!
یه نصیحت هم بهت بکنم،اگه میخوای واقعاً شروع کنی بسم الله!همه حاشیه هارو بریز بیرون...یه وقت مثل من نشی که از دوم دبیرستان *میخواستم* شروع کنم اما...

----------


## Mohammad113

پس فعلا در سال دوم فقط روی متن کتاب کار کنم؟

----------


## keihani

چرا منم امسال دوم تجربی هستم ، سمپادی ام ، معدلم 18.69 شد ، به زیست و شیمی بیشتر از بقیه درسها علاقه دارم و نمره هام تو این دوتا درس از همه بیشتر شد ، ضعف هام هم توی ریاضی و تا حدودی فیزیک هستش ، 

ولی متاسفانه قلمچی یا هیچ موسسه ی دیگه ای ثبت نام نکردم 

اگه بخوای می تونیم با هم درس بخونیم ، بعد بهتره تراز رو ول کنی و برای تراز درس نخونی چون قلمچی یه چیز فرعی هستش. :Yahoo (76):

----------

